# Game #62 Lakers vs Pelicans



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully we can rebound after last night and get back to .500. Go lakers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's good to see that D'Antoni has really been preaching defense lately.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait, I mean the coach doesn't matter at all. Isn't that true, Jamel Irief? 

Wow this team is such a disappointment.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

**** this team


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Letting the Pelicans score 93 through 3 quarters - game, set, match. Just a pathetic display, no other way to put it.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, if New Orleans loses this it will be the largest collapse I've seen in quite a while. L.A. has no business winning the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KOBE ****ING BRYANT!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gutsy performance!!! Wow!!!! Dwight played a hell game with foul trouble the whole game!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. Kobe ****ing Bryant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm shocked.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wowzers...and way to man up Dwight. Also liked those high screens he was setting for Kobe late. Amazing win


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Luke said:


> I'm shocked.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shocked that the Pelicans gave up a 18-point lead in the fourth quarter?

You haven't been following the NBA much.

With this comeback win, the Lakers have avoided being embarrassed by the Hornets once and the Bobcats twice. Big ****ing deal. I'm not impressed with this team's ability to **** off for three quarters then finally decide to earn their paychecks.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I saw the same pelicans team come to Atlanta and beat playoff team on the road two weeks ago, but please, feel free to tell me what I do and do not follow. 

A comeback of that magnitude is great against an nba team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Coming back from 25 down on the road on the 2nd night of a B2B after playing OKC yesterday is impressive. I DGAF if its the Hornets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed the game but...WHAT THE ****?! We won?!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Luke said:


> I saw the same pelicans team come to Atlanta and beat playoff team on the road two weeks ago, but please, feel free to tell me what I do and do not follow.
> 
> A comeback of that magnitude is great against an nba team.
> 
> ...


That would be true if the Pelicans were an NBA team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers Game Thread Drinking Game!

Take a swig everytime-

1) MojoPin bashes the coaching
2) Cajun says llullz
3) Ron mentions that the Lakers suck in a victory
4) Jamel says something vulgar and inappropriate 
5) Luke states "I didn't even know there was a game today"
6) Sancho posts the pic of the guy with the gun

Think you can survive the first quarter?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Wait, I mean the coach doesn't matter at all. Isn't that true, Jamel Irief?
> 
> Wow this team is such a disappointment.


Not sure if you're joking, but I never said that. I did say firing the coach won't turn this team into a contender. Just like firing Brown didn't fix anything (despite your claims that it would).



MojoPin said:


> Letting the Pelicans score 93 through 3 quarters - game, set, match. Just a pathetic display, no other way to put it.


Second game this year where you gave up and the Lakers won.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> That would be true if the Pelicans were an NBA team.


It's true, the Pelicans are not an NBA team.

The New Orleans Hornets however are.
It was a good comeback against the Hornets.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wanna see Jamel give Kobe his props for what he's doing he's attempting to give this team everything he's got he's tried just shooting then just passing then just defending then shooting and passing and rebounding. Not sure any player can give any more to a team full of dependant type players.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe Bryant is un-****ing-believable.

That's all.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I wanna see Jamel give Kobe his props for what he's doing he's attempting to give this team everything he's got he's tried just shooting then just passing then just defending then shooting and passing and rebounding. Not sure any player can give any more to a team full of dependant type players.


Gladly! It's the best he's played all year. I want to say all the pull up 3's are too much, but he's feeling and shooting it early in the clock at least... D'antoni style! He's not doing his backdown hold the ball and force crap. He's facing up and making quick decisions and attacking.

What scares me about this team is they adjust their strategy and style of play seemingly every week. In the end they need to define roles and stick with it.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Gladly! It's the best he's played all year. I want to say all the pull up 3's are too much, but he's feeling and shooting it early in the clock at least... D'antoni style! He's not doing his backdown hold the ball and force crap. He's facing up and making quick decisions and attacking.
> 
> What scares me about this team is they adjust their strategy and style of play seemingly every week. In the end they need to define roles and stick with it.


Hmmm is that something that a good coach should decide "respect my attorite"


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

last night I checked and it looked like the season was pretty much over - now I wake up and not only did Kobe pull off another all-timer but both the Jazz and the Rockets lost


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hornets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> Hmmm is that something that a good coach should decide "respect my attorite"


What?

I'll address the part I understood, no D'antoni is not a good coach. Don't think for a second that means I subscribe to Mojo's theory that we fire a coach every week until we win 8 in a row.




e-monk said:


> last night I checked and it looked like the season was pretty much over - now I wake up and not only did Kobe pull off another all-timer but both the Jazz and the Rockets lost


If theres ten games left and the Lakers are still 2-3 back they still aren't out. Not because the Lakers have potential to be great, but those two teams aren't. They're liable to go 3-7 or 2-8 anytime.

BTW I just heard we've gone 14-6 in the last twenty. No Gasol, bunch of players nicked up, no continituity and a lot of turmoil? Just makes you wonder what could've of been.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Drink, bitches!!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> What?
> 
> I'll address the part I understood, no D'antoni is not a good coach. Don't think for a second that means I subscribe to Mojo's theory that we fire a coach every week until we win 8 in a row.
> 
> ...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it takes a special coach to turn 2 7 foot allstars into a problem


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

e-monk said:


> it takes a special coach to turn 2 7 foot allstars into a problem


I'd be curious to see what our record is with just Pau in the lineup, with just Dwight in the lineup and when they both start together.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I actually think they were the best they've been all season in that short span where Pau was starting center and Dwight was out (right before Pau got hurt)


----------

